# Douglas Wheels



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

im looking into buy some wheels from douglas wheels... http://www.dwtracing.com/products/atv/litecast/Diablo i want these in black chrome... the height i need is 12" but i know nothing else... my 589s are F27x9-12 R27x11-12. what wheel size and bolt pattern do i need?
thanks!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

You will need a 12" rim with the 4/110 bolt pattern.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Make sure it is for a irs not sra also unless you want them to stick out alot then order 4 sra wheels


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I belive that 5/2 or 5+2 is what the spacing on IRS rims for the brute should be. So if you are ordering and you see numbers like that, thats what should be correct.

Just remember that the first number is the inside spacing (from the back of the rim to the the hub) the second number is the front spacing (from the front of the rim to the the hub). So this would be a 7" wide rim, with 5" from the back of the rim to the hub and 2" from the front of the rim to the hub. If you buy an 8" wide rim this number would most likely change to 5/3 or 5+3 If you wanted WIDE or SRA rims, then the numbers would be roughly reversed, like 3/5 or 3+5 etc...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Most of Douglas rims come in 4+3 instead of 5+2....alteast the ones I have ordered...so that is the IRS wheel in Douglas brand.


----------

